# [Soundkarte] Brauch eine neue, nur welche?



## Afrokalypse (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

Meine Soundkarte is für aufnehmen zu schlecht...da leidet die quali voll drunter,wollte mal fragen welche ihr da so empfehlen könnt?
was sagt ihr zu der Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 4?


----------



## Gahan (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Rapper,

generell kann ich die Soundblaster-Karten nicht empfehlen, wenn man halbwegs professionell aufnehmen möchte. Nimm eher die Karten von M-Audio. Die haben sauber programmierte ASIO-Treiber und niedrige Latenzen, sowie brauchbare Wandler.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (18. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mir gerade die ESI Waveterminal 192x bei eBay ersteigert.
Neukosten vor etwa 2 Jahren 360EUR, bei eBay für etwa 100.
192KHz/24Bit - 2 Input / 6 Output. (mit Mi/ODI/O-Card  4In / 8Out )
Supersaubere Latenzen.

Audigy4 ist was zum Hardcore-Spielen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (29. Mai 2006)

alles klar,werd mich mal umschaun
thx für die antworten


----------

